# Inheritance Series



## Aced (Sep 29, 2006)

One of my favorite series. Read both Eragon and Eldest, and cant wait till the next one comes out. Only question is, anyone know the name of the next one?


----------



## Spherical Time (Sep 30, 2006)

Wikipedia suggests that it will probably be "Empire."

I personally, disliked Eragon, and haven't been able to push myself through all of Eldest yet.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Sep 30, 2006)

There is already a topic about this on this forum: http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=64081
Check it out.


----------



## Aced (Sep 30, 2006)

Lol, looks like it changed to a list of bad books in people's own oppinions. Anyway, this is just for inheritance and not preaching about waht books you disliked. Only thing I disliked bout them was the first one took a while to get in to, as the begining was pretty slow.


----------



## Fixed (Oct 1, 2006)

I disliked quite a lot of the book and don't see what is so interesting about reading it.


----------



## messianic5 (Oct 1, 2006)

Loved Eragon.  In fact, I am rereading it before I read Eldest.  My husband also likes them as well as my sons.  Did you know that Eragon will be in Theatres December 15?


----------



## Aced (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, me and my mom can't wait for it to come out. I've watched the trailer about five times. I hope they don't screw it up, though. That'd be a bummer.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Oct 2, 2006)

Every couple of months we have a thread about these ghastly abominations of writing. Use the search function.


----------



## AdrienneW (Oct 4, 2006)

I have to say, the movie looks loads interesting then the book was


----------



## Amour (Oct 4, 2006)

blademasterzzz said:
			
		

> Every couple of months we have a thread about these ghastly abominations of writing. Use the search function.


Like this one: http://writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=36521


----------



## Cold Twilight (Oct 6, 2006)

I thought they were great books, but I don't remember what the name of the third books was supposed to be...   Sorry.  

And I think it's really cool that Eragon will be coming out as a movie on Dec 15!  I'm gonna go see it if I can.


----------



## zallan (Oct 6, 2006)

Following the order, I think the last book would be Empire.

Cos: *Eragon*, *Eldest*, and then *Empire*.


----------

